# Thirteen babies...



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

What a shock I woke up to this morning...

It would appear as though SOMEONE [pokes sleeping rat] has been playing funnybuggers with my friends rat. I have two rats, as some of you would know, a little girl and a desexed boy. So when she started putting on weight quickly, I thought it was just a growth spurt and that she was starting to fill out. 

Well, this morning I woke up to thirteen babies. Yep, thirteen. It struck me that my little girl, Wham and my friend's new baby boy rat had met on three occaisions... One of which may have lead to this...

But, despite this unplanned pregnancy, I am the happiest woman in the world right now. I already have good homes for them all [thank god for family members and animal-loving friends] and plan on keeping some myself. 

Mum is doing brilliantly, it's incredible how first-time Mums know EXACTLY what to do! I haven't handled them yet, I wanted to wait a few days, as I wasn't sure how soon you are able to handle them. 

Here is the first picture:

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/1678/dscf1951nr9.jpg

I'll add some more in the next few days x)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You can handle them now and it's good to do so... get them used to humans right off.


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh alright then, thankyou for that x)

Much appreciated.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Was your female put with her neutered cage mate less than three weeks after his neuter? Males can sometimes still breed for up to 3 weeks after the procedure. 

And it's highly unrecommended for unneutered males to come into contact with unspayed females, as mating can happen in less than 2 seconds. A lot of people say they watch and can stop it in time, but all it takes is them being just out of your reach or just out of your sight for a moment.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Wait... You let her play with an intact male?


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

No, he was neutered at the beginning of december. 

I did not intentionally let them play with each other, but I suppose I wasn't keeping a close enough eye on them...

How long does it normally take for their eyes and such to open?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

cute little babies, they have rather nice milk bellies give us updates on the rittens


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Thankyou! Haha will do. I'll post some more within the next day or two x)


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Neeeeeeeeew pics!

Two videos:
Click: http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf2041zb4.flv
and
Click: http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf2043ao4.flv

Pics:
Click: http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/990/dscf2050in0.jpg
and
Click: http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/9813/dscf2049iy8.jpg
and
Click: http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6769/dscf2042jm5.jpg

Enjoy x)


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i've never seen a moving rat baby before, it's kinda freaky (freaky as in the cuteness level freaky) they're so cute i just might steal them


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Awh. Meh babies look like that, but hairy with eyes.


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome.. I can't wait until mine have eyes and fur... They don't really look like rats yet...

Mine have little hairs starting to sprout on their back, I can't wait until they're furry!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep. My friends wouldn't call them cute until they looked like rats. They called the babies regurgitated pieces of hot dog when they were born. But now they are uber adorable.


----------



## skyedavidson (Dec 19, 2007)

Hahahaha awwww that's awful, but funny x)

They're cute as they are, but I still can't wait until they're rat-looking!


----------

